# I dont know what lighting to buy for plants



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

I have no clue what lighting to buy for plants. 

Does 40-60 watts sound good for a 20 gallon?

and is florescent bulbs good?

can you get them at home depot?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

40-60w is a good range for a 20g. Is it a 20g high (24" long)? If so, the higher end of that range would be fine. You might can find some fluorescent fixtures at Home Depot, but you'd need a couple to get that much light.

I would go for power compact lighting or T5 HO.

This fixture (the 24" one if your tank is 24" long): http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770 would be perfect. You shouldn't need to inject co2 if you have a good bit of stem plants to take in nutrients. You'd have a wider variety of plant choices as well. 

A 65w Compact Fluorescent fixture like this one: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9654+9871&pcatid=9871 would work as well, but again, make sure you have a good bit of stem plants. You may need to inject co2 with this one....but DIY CO2 (yeast method) would work nicely.

A double fluorescent fixture like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9662+13612&pcatid=13612 would give you 30 watts, which would be low light. You wouldn't need co2. The only downside is this fixture costs almost as much as the others, so you might as well pay $10 more and get more wattage.


If you can't order online, you can check out your LFS. They may have some fixtures for sale there. They may be more than online though.


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

Is there any lighs i can get for a lot cheaper than 60-80 bucks??!!

i was wanting something atleast 40 watts than i could get for cheap

i have a hood and lights that came with it 

but i need replacements for plants, and how do i know if i need co2? do the DIT ones work?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Check Home Depot and/or Lowe's. They may sell 2ft shop lights. Those will hold 15 watt bulbs though, so 2 of them will only give you 30 watts. You probably won't be able to put more than 2 over the tank, since it will be crowded. If you can find double shop lights, 2 of those might fit and that would be 60 watts. I have no idea how much they cost though.

If its a stock hood, then you can only use that size bulb (probably 15w) and if its a full hood, you won't have room to put anything else over the tank, meaning you'll need a new fixture.

Is the lights that came with it fluorescent lights? How many bulbs?

The need for co2 increases with an increase in light. You don't have to inject co2 until you have about 2.5 watts per gallon (roughly) over the tank, which in your case, would be about 50 watts or so. Even then, if you have enough fast growing plants, you may not need to inject co2. 

DIY CO2 does work on tanks about 30g and below.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is this good? I think that is pretty good deal. You really want something rated for aquariums. Trust me I went down this road... Now I wish I didn't would of saved money in the long run. Hiope you like these.

http://www.petsolutions.com/All-Glass-High-Output-Strip-lites+I15926502+C40001713.aspx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

He/she wants something cheaper than what I linked to before and that is alot more $$ for the same wattage.  Those are nice, but there are cheaper options.


If you don't have alot to spend, then you are going to be stuck with regular fluorescent and may not be able to get the wattage you want.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh alot cheaper I though he said in that range lol. Well my advice would be save money to get something that you want/will give you what you want. I know it is hard spending that much on lights for a fish tank but hang in there.


----------

